# Sick pigeon outside my door



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all, a sick looking pigeon is sitting on the ground outside my door, and has been there over night. I took a picture of it and was hoping someone might be able to tell me if it's showing obvious symptoms of something that can be easily fixed. I realise I can probably call animal control in Sydney, Australia, but I'm sure they'll just kill it, and if it's something that I can buy some medication for, then maybe it's worth trying to nurse it back to health. Thanks for your help,

Adam


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please catch the bird and bring him inside, as he will be killed out there. Looks like he has pox, which there isn't a medication for, once they have it, but he can get through this and be okay if he has help. He can't see, at least with that eye, and don't know what the other one looks like. But he can be hand fed and kept warm and safe until the virus passes. Mosquitoes are usually the cause of it.


----------



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Please catch the bird and bring him inside, as he will be killed out there. Looks like he has pox, which there isn't a medication for, once they have it, but he can get through this and be okay if he has help. He can't see, at least with that eye, and don't know what the other one looks like. But he can be hand fed and kept warm and safe until the virus passes. Mosquitoes are usually the cause of it.


Thanks for the response. I've attached a picture of what the other eye looks like, it's pretty bad. I've brought him inside and have tried giving him some water. He wouldn't drink at first, but then after I put his beak in the water, he started drinking for maybe 30 seconds. I've left the water on a pedestal so he can put his beak in it and access it easily, although I'm pretty sure he can't see a thing, so I'll probably have to periodically put his beak in the water. I'm gonna go to the store now and buy some rice, split peas, barley, buckwheat, etc, to feed him.


----------



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

I've tried feeding it, but it won't touch the food. I've just left it close to him and hopefully he'll start eating something.


----------



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

Update: unfortunately, the little guy didn't make it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He died that quickly?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When a bird is in that kind of condition, he would need to be hand fed as he can't see, to be able to see.


----------



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> He died that quickly?


yeah, just two hours ago, he was walking around, and seemed 
alright. After I gave him the water, he start fluttering about, then it looked like he was expelling it, since he fell over on his head and water started coming out of his beak. He fell over a few times, and I put him rightside up, then finally he lay down on his side and stopped moving, then I realised he had passed away.


----------



## adamc (Feb 4, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> When a bird is in that kind of condition, he would need to be hand fed as he can't see, to be able to see.


yeah, after I read a few more posts on the forum about emaciated birds, it seemed like I might have to use a honey water mixture to get his strength back up, then eventually feed him by hand, but unfortunately I never got to that point. Maybe when I found him he was on the brink of dehydration. I wish I'd tried giving him some water last night, maybe that would've made a difference


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for trying for him. Sorry he's gone. Poor thing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for trying to save him. Poor birdie. If a sick bird won't eat suggest you try defrosted peas which you basically force feed by putting them in the pigeons mouth. Poor thing. Thank you for trying to help him. He must have sensed you would try to help him.


----------

